

A new web server interface for R announced (titled "Rack") - TalGalili
http://www.r-bloggers.com/introducing-rack/

======
cheald
It's pretty bad taste to take the same name for such a similar product, IMO,
even if the original is the inspiration.

Neat project though.

~~~
jeffreyhorner
Did I say Rack? <http://jeffreyhorner.tumblr.com/>

